# Seo Is All By Making a Good Page About a Mexico Phone Number List



## pappusheikh (9 mo ago)

performance) via Sitespeed and the Cumulative Layout Mexico Phone Number List Shift (moving the page layout during loading) via GTmetrix . Another important metric that you can always see is the Time To First Byte or TTFB (the length of time the server takes to serve the page). With this metric you can check whether the Mexico Phone Number List server response is sufficient. If this is not in order, you can optimize what you want, but you will never get the most out of it. If you do have enough traffic, you will also see the First Input Delay (time to the first interaction) in Google Pagespeed. What Mexico Phone Number List requirements must the metrics meet? When I start optimizing, the first thing I want to know is the starting point.

In addition, I would like to know where to go to get the most benefit from the Mexico Phone Number List optimization. What requirements should the Core Web Vitals meet according to Google? Different parts of Core Web Vitals. If you look at the TTFB, it is advised to be at least below 600ms. Ideally even under 200ms. The speed depends *Mexico Phone Number List* on the choice of your server hosting, but also on the settings themselves, the quality of the code and modules in the webshop, or on backend caching . Parties such as Hypernode by Byte and Hipex specialize in hosting Magento/Adobe Mexico Phone Number List Commerce products and can also help you set up and set up your server environment. 

Optimizing the Core Web Vitals for Adobe Commerce Have you done your measurements and Mexico Phone Number List have you seen that there is still room for optimization? Now let's make it concrete. What can you do to score well on the Core Web Vitals with your Magento webshop? Optimizing Largest Content Paint Lower the TTFB with the tips below. Use a CDN like Cloudflare , Fastly or CloudFront if you're targeting multiple countries. Use a font-display Mexico Phone Number List function , for example font-display: auto; or font-display: swap. Load some external JavaScript when the user starts scrolling (useful in some cases, for example for a chat function). Connect to third parties faster by adding a rel=preconnect when using aMexico Phone Number List. Web.dev made a blog about this.


----------

